# Tomorrow (19th)



## Nick (Feb 19, 2014)

Anyone want to go somewhere tomorrow, pre-rain? I don't want to go too far and I'm desperate for a day on the snow. Magic or Berkshire East is in the cards.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 19, 2014)

I wish I could. Have a great time Nick.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 19, 2014)

Nick said:


> Anyone want to go somewhere tomorrow, pre-rain? I don't want to go too far and I'm desperate for a day on the snow. Magic or Berkshire East is in the cards.



Nick let me know if you come to Magic. It would be cool to meet and make some turns with you and show you some gems. It is skiing beautifully


----------



## Nick (Feb 19, 2014)

I'll let you know !

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## reefer (Feb 19, 2014)

Pretty sure I'm heading to Magic tomorrow the 20th.


----------



## Nick (Feb 19, 2014)

Oops meant 20th. What time? I need it be home by mm I'd afternoon

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Nick (Feb 19, 2014)

Mid*

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 20, 2014)

If ur coming for the morning I will make a point to take some runs early


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2014)

Another wash most likely. This year isbproving to be exceedingly difficult. If I make it I'll cal or text !!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mishka (Feb 20, 2014)

wawa after 6 PM ?


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2014)

My wife is tutoring tonight so I have to watch the kiddos tonight.

I'm waiting for next week's storm to take a day off


----------



## mishka (Feb 20, 2014)

Nick said:


> My wife is tutoring tonight so I have to watch the kiddos tonight.
> 
> I'm waiting for next week's storm to take a day off



I'm  wide open next week with 1 day notice can go any day  with you. Also have card with bunch of 2 for 1


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2014)

OK cool I'll let you know. I'm hoping for snow next week. If we get some, I am NOT MISSING another powder day!!


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 20, 2014)

Nick said:


> OK cool I'll let you know. I'm hoping for snow next week. If we get some, I am NOT MISSING another powder day!!



Not to rub it in but look at is as future motivation.  It was very nice today with some untouched lines in the lesser skied trees. Hope you get out soon!


----------



## reefer (Feb 21, 2014)

To rub it in.....you should have been there.................................Hope the family is well.


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2014)

thanks a lot. 

Reefer. Next storm I AM GOING. And I want to ski with you at least once this year


----------

